# 100mg nic



## mthh_ (27/9/21)

Anyone know where in za I can find 100mg nic? Looking for the best, money not an issue.

Had too many issues ordering nic from overseas and it's way too expensive. I'm getting paranoid again about vapocalypse...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/9/21)

I like using Clyrolinx's nicotine. Very smooth, excellent and consistent quality.
www.clyrolinx.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (27/9/21)

Spyder nic by Mr Hardwicks is also highly recommended. Works great for mtl levels.

https://mrhardwicks.com/collections/diy/products/spyder-nic

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DougP (27/9/21)

Black Vapor also sells.






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (27/9/21)

hi, you seriously been ordering your nicotine from abroad ?

sorry just wondering why

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/21)

I agree with @ivc_mixer .

I have bought nic from Clyrolinx for years. Service and product are excellent. They also have by far the best price on nic.

36mg/ml - 100 ml for R 80.
100mg/ml - 100ml for R220

The nic comes in amber glass bottles which I use for my DIY juice.

Like @vicTor asked, I'm fascinated to find out why you ordered from overseas. 

When it comes to the "best" nic, it is pretty much the consensus that all the nic sold by reputable vendors in SA is good, Some people get a peppery taste from some nic brands but there has never been an issue with quality, no matter what brand.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (28/9/21)

Gold Nic - BLCK Vapour - Using it for last 3 years no issues
Spydernic - Mr Hardwicks - Also great but not available at BLCK but just as smooth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (28/9/21)

I'm using PURE+ VG nic now, damn !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/9/21)

DougP said:


> Black Vapor also sells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I use

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

You can also check boss vape. Excellent service and free shipping from R500 orders

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (28/9/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> This is what I use


Me to I swear by it 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

